# Hi



## artycrafty (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, I just came across your lovely forum and would loke to get your honest opinion on my very first mixed medium piece.

Thank you


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome 
I personally like your painting, the colors give it a rusty metal style that I'm very found of, I find that the emblem pops out good, just a question, the emblem reminds me of something, is it supposed to be Half Life ? Anyways, nice work like I said, and nice use of colors to get this rusty feel like I said too


----------



## artycrafty (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Thanks for liking, I am currently learning barnard hand calligraphy techniques, the embled is actually The letter A.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh ok, really nice way of doing the letter A  It's too bad it's not for Half Life though, that would have made an awesome tribute, it's called the Lambda logo and it's used in the Half Life equation to represent the constant decay, and you did it rusty and all so it would have suited it good  and Half Life is a video game if you didn't know, anyways, gonna stop rambling now, sorry  Thank you for sharing your work with us


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I really like the letter and the colors. I agree it has a metallic rusty look to it. Beautiful.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I actually saw the Geico Gecko when I looked at it... lol! I like it... And welcome


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooho, nice work! Erilia is right, it looks a lot to Lambda logo >.<


----------



## artycrafty (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone Here is another piece


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great picture.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love it...is it acrylics? I love the symbol as well. I also thought it was half-life too  Now I'm curious what the symbol for "L" is


----------

